# How to withdraw from vmc with money



## pranav.seth (May 16, 2011)

hi guys,
i enrolled in vmc (vidyamandir classes) and now i want to withdraw from it as i didnt find them nice. my parents had paid 30k and i want to withdraw with the money....what to do?
thanx in advance


----------



## mohityadavx (May 16, 2011)

pranav.seth said:


> hi guys,
> i enrolled in vmc (vidyamandir classes) and now i want to withdraw from it as i didnt find them nice. my parents had paid 30k and i want to withdraw with the money....what to do?
> thanx in advance



I think its not possible as when u joined VMC ur parents must have signed an agreement in which VMC states that refund will not be given under any circumstances.

However u can approach consumer court as my uncle is lawyer and knows much about copra 1986 and he told me once  that this practice of taking money in advance and not returning back if child withdraw by coaching institutes violates COPRA as well as agreement is also nullified i.e. it has no value.


----------

